# Upgrade from Current Dual Core PC to i7 - Please Guide



## Jim Kirk (May 15, 2016)

Hello all,

As the title of the thread suggest, I am looking to upgrade my current dual core pc to a latest i7 one. 

Currently I am having this 5 year old pc with the following specs:

CPU : Intel Pentium (R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80 Ghz

Ram : 2.50 GB DDR2

HDD : 1 TB + 80 GB

OS : Win 10 Pro

Mobo : Wipro 945GCT - M/1333

Chipset : Intel i945G

Bios : American Megatrends of 2008

GPU : Inbuilt Intel 82852

In the above config, some items I think I should be keeping with the new system. 

Mobo, RAM, Processor, GPU only I think, i need to change. rest will work fine with the new system as well. 

Whats you opinion ? please guide me.

Also, the new computer I would like to use for high end gaming, cad software and little for HD movies etc...

Please suggest me the items along with estimates.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## akhilc47 (May 15, 2016)

Dude fill up the questionnaire and post


----------



## Jim Kirk (May 15, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: The computer will be used for high end gaming such as Battlefield, Watch Dogs, GTA IV & V, Call of Duty, Flight Simulator. Will also use AutoCAD Software and Adobe Premier for video editing sometimes. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 20 k ...I can go max for 25 k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 10 Pro

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I already have 1TB Sata

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, I already have one.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I already have HDD of 1Tb, Power Supply 220 W currently I am having. So, this will also going to be upgraded. 2.50 GB DDR2 RAM may not work with the new system. So need to change.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within 2 months

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, I will assemble the system myself. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Anselhi, yes, i will buy online if found good deals online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Just want some good and affordable deal. Also, I am reading somewhere that i5 processor is producing same experience as of i7 while gaming. So, instead of spending much on cpu, I should spend more on GPU. Is this correct ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2016)

Ans: Just want some good and affordable deal. Also, I am reading somewhere that i5 processor is producing same experience as of i7 while gaming. So, instead of spending much on cpu, I should spend more on GPU. Is this correct ?
Absolutely, if gaming is your concern, then spend as much as possible on the GPU while getting a mid tier CPU.. Your priority is choosing a CPU that will not bottleneck your GPU.
Cannot suggest a rig at the moment, as I am out of sync with prices


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2016)

An i7 cpu itself costs around Rs 20k or more-so if you wish to opt for an i7 cpu,you're gonna have to increase your budget to 40k or thereabouts.But i think getting an i7 cpu just for gaming is a bit of an overkill;taking your budget into consideration i'd say you'd be better off if you go for an amd cpu such as fx4300/6300 which are good enough for gaming and will also allow you to save a lot of money(due to their significantly lower prices) which you can spend on other components such as gpu,ram etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2016)

Would not suggest AMD CPU, as any i5 will gain a significant performance boost that translates to real world FPS. Go for a mid end non overclockable i5 of current generation, should be sufficient for atleast 5 years.

EDIT: I just noticed your total budget is 25k, it is impossible to accomodate an i5 with a decent GPU within that budget

Your best bet is an
 i3 6100 -9.3k
MSI H110M  Rs 5.1k
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB DDR4 kit  Rs 2.7k
Antec VP450p - Rs 3k
Lastly, save up a bit more, get atleast a 750 ti for Rs 10k as a GPU. Dont compromise on the system and get a terrible GPU if gaming is your priority


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2016)

^That's the reason i didn't recommend any i5 or i7 cpu for him.Even an entry level i5 cpu costs approximately 14-15k.Due to his budgetary constraints,i think an amd fx series cpu would be better suited to his needs.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 15, 2016)

If u dont care about warranty u can get an i5 6600k,asus z170 MOBO,16 gb ddr4 ram for ₹29000* (includes shipping)

[Bundle] Intel Core i5-6600K Skylake Quad-Core 3.5GHz CPU, ASUS Z170-P 1151 ATX MOBO, GeiL EVO POTENZA 16GB DDR4 2400 MEM


----------



## Aakarshan (May 15, 2016)

Bro you will need atleast 40k for a build that can be used to play game that too with an i5 processor, leave alone the i7.
You do only have monitor and hdd else everything needs to be get updated.

I would say get a I3 4130 processor as of now.There will be a room for upgrading to an i5 or i7 in future.

I will suggest you following parts

I3 4130 - 7K
Mobo - H81 - 3.5K
Gpu - Nvidia 750Ti - 12K
Psu - Antec vp450 - 2700
Ram - Kingston HyperX Fury 8 GB - 3K

Still it does gets ends up at 28K

You can get a pentinum G3220 at 3.5 K but that would be a downgrade.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 16, 2016)

Right of the bat..I could make out some facts about,this post and the OP too.
Ill be as elborative as possible as to what you should do,and what not.

1)OP is inexperianced in this department,and its a good start.Well congrats to you bro..U came to the forum,before making a hasty purchase not after.

2)The latest skylake i7 processor cost around 28-29k.About 1.5 times your total budget.So latest i7,is out of the question.

3)As far as the post goes..Upon reading the post, I could easily figure out that you dont need an i7 at all..And i5 skylake doesnt even bottleneck 980Ti, so a midrange i3 would easily please a GPU that fits your budget.

4)As far as your need goes.It is primarily gaming,so you dont need an i5 even(for you budget).However i5 is advisible for all 970 GPU and above systems.
The process of video editing is a highly CPU, intensive one,contrary to what image might the word VIDEO project.And gaming is a 85-90% GPU intensive job.So, get a better GPU.

5) The last thing that i can suggest you is to just wait it out. Wait out unless you can stretch your budget to 50k. Coz then you would see some significant gaming performance frOm you PC.Gaming is a lot more fun,when the game is stable and smooth. A system lag while pulling a headshot might drive you crazy to the extent you would consider doing real life headshots on yourself.

6) Just in case waiting out is not an option.Go for the i3/760 rig above.
However 970,which costs around (29-30k) still seems to be my sweet spot for 1080p gaming.(M assuming you have a 1080p monitor,and would want constant frame rates of 60+.

7) Also the reason that i feel waiting out is the best option coz of the timing.Pascal is right around the corner and will be the most hyped up thing flr a year or two(Sry Polaris).
Now more and more game coders would optimise their games based on pascal to suit the needs of people who take gaming seriously.As i have heard,Even nvidia pays these studios to optimise their game codes for their recent GPU line up to gain a boost over AMD,even though that sometimes means downgrading the compatabilites on nvidia's own older chipsets.9XX series of nvidia might survive but 760Ti and all have already been obsolete.Now as u siad you primary aim is gaming, i m definately sure in about 6-7 months after PASCAL,for every game that releases you would have to wait about 2 additional months until they start rolling out updates specifically for your oldder gen cards.Sometimes even longer(ahem Batman)..

So its just better to wait for sometime until you can stretch your budget 50K minimum.


----------



## Jim Kirk (May 16, 2016)

Thanks very much everyone for your kind suggestions. especially shashank. Well, it would be a better option to wait out for sometime while i can increase my budget. 

Here, I have a doubt, if I go for i3 and  a 760Ti GPU, will it be able to run GTA V on med to high settings. and yes, shashank I have 1080p display, so no issue for high fps. 

Thanks again.....


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 16, 2016)

If you have specific doubts about the game GTA 5..Then no..GTA5 is among one of the exceptions as it taxes both the CPU and GPU..Unlike crysis which is a highly GPU bound game..
No i3 in the world would give you a steady 60+ fps at 1080p in GTA5. 
Also I might not be that knowlegedable wrt to i3..Asfar as I can suggest,if u plan on getting an i3..choose the latest skylake i3 6100(cheapest skylake processor), coz older gen i3's have been knowns to thermal throttle severly..Infact to such an extent that Intel had to reiterate all its i3 to sandybridge just because of the thermal throtlling on previous i3 chips.
As of right now 760Ti may be a solution to you specifically,coz judging by your previous rig i am assuming you have not been so indulged in computer games
i3+760Ti might help you get avg frame rates of about 40-50fps, at medium settings easily.
But at high-ultra you will have to tinker them manually to get playable framerates.

Also as for the word specifically above what i meant is that if you have not been into gaming an avg of 40 frates will be kind of okay for you..But once you get the feel of 60+ avg fps,30-40fps would feel downclassed.
And finally if you get your hands on a 144Hz display..You would actually stop entering into rooms of freinds who play at 60fps.
Coz after 144Hz experiance.60fps becomes really disorienting to the eye..
Idk about others it happens to me..

So for a beginner 40Hz would work but trust me you would get far better results once if you save up..And get a 970.
Hope this helped..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2016)

> No i3 in the world would give you a steady 60+ fps at 1080p in GTA5.



wrong! even an ivy bridge i3, paired with a capable GPU will give a steady 55-60 fps in ultra settings in GTA 5. 



> i3+760Ti might help you get avg frame rates of about 40-50fps, at medium settings easily.



Again wrong, GTA 5 isnt a GPU intensive game at all, at 1080p even mid end cards can max it out pretty well.



> So for a beginner 40Hz would work but trust me you would get far better results once if you save up..And get a 970.



There are no 40 hz displays, it all starts at 60 hz


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> wrong! even an ivy bridge i3, paired with a capable GPU will give a steady 55-60 fps in ultra settings in GTA 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] For the points above:-
1)Agreed 
2)Agreed
3)Sicncere aplogies.

BUT  
1)Disagreed
2)Disagreed
3)Still sincere apologies.

Let me clear up the third point first.Mistake on my part.I meant to say Fps,Hz was a typo.A beginner to gaming would be satisfied gaming at 40fps on a60Hz screen.
That is what i was going for. Sincere apologies for "Hz". However if OP would have read the reply.He would have got that Hz was a typo,coz of all the explnations above.

Now for the rest.
1)You brought the right question and answered it wrong.I still would curb your answer of how i3 would give 60+avg at ultra.
Until you pair it up with a titan or 980Ti.
But we are not takling about 9xx series.
The card that has been suggested is 750Ti.
And i still stand by to what I said.No i3 in the world would give you a steady 60+ avg fps on 1080p in GTA5,coz of the simple fact,its being paired up with a 750Ti
As you bought out the term "Ultra". I doubt an skylake i3 would give 40-50 fps avg on ultra with a 750Ti.
Now ULTRA includes severe texture detailing , at high maybe i would think about getting 60fps avg on 1080p.
But in Ultra(as you mentioned),NADA.NOPE.NO WAY.You will have to see the amount of tenxture compressions 760Ti would make.Now textures are handled in 2 ways if they get out of hand.Either the GPU starts to utilise more of its VRAM, to generate textures.
But snap 750Ti is limited to 2gigs of VRAM,most of which is already exhauated in immidiate surrounding.NO room left to unscramble compressions.
Now the other work around, CPU and GPU share textures. This would strictly reduce famerates to easily around 40-45fps.
Thats why mid tier cards hate utlra.
This is why everytine yousee a low end CPU benchmard its done with a high end GPU,to remove any unnecessary bottle necks.970 to the least. But as far as i searched I got TitanX eveywhere for i3 6100.

2) Now for the second point.Each and every game taxes the GPU.No matter how CPU intensive the game is.Some do it more some do it less..A temp test should tell you that even in Gta5, most cards tend to get avg temps of about 50'C(on air cooling atleast)So, if the GPU is not being taxed where did all this heat come from?
Now let me address this.
For any open world game like GTA5 or witcher3. Its the respective areas that are being processed gives you the GPU/CPU utilisations ratio. For immidiate surrounding(standing inside a room in GTA 5) a decent mid tier card would work but in an open environmet,but to render such high distance together A good CPU is a compulsion paired up with a decent GPU and at ultra that GPU is a minimun of 970.Coz of its 4Gigs VRAM.
Even you mentioned this point above but completely forgot to take into account the fact that we are working here with a 750Ti.
And restricted to 2gigs.A gynormous bottleneck at utlra(2Gigs).
Let alone gaming at ultra 60fps avg with 750Ti, i think if OP does that he will eventully end up ruining his card becuase of the heat thats about to radiate.

And if the local temps are high.He might even damage his board.Coz i fairly assume OP would not be going for a maximus ranger to pair his 6100i3 skylake.

So please be gentle in poiting out mistakes,coZ sometimes tables might turn drastically 

- - - Updated - - -

As for OP.Dont bother getting into all the mess above.We techies could go into all the righy and wrong details all the time.
You just wait and get a 970.
It would help you a lot coz rarely games come out that tax both GPU AND CPU.
And as far as the guy above says.
I checked out a person playing Gta5 with 760  at 1080 mixed medium-high settings at the Gforce forum and it was smooth according to his claims.
BUT had a mid/high tier i5.I am assuming it was i5 4670.A z97 card.
He had to bring down most of his field of view and depth factors to 0% to get playable frame rates.
Also many people in the comment over there were surpised coz they had the same rig but  they suffered the same 2Gig bottlenecking(as I said above),to the point where GTA would not even allow them to select settings such high.

Also if you apply a little common sense,you cant expect to get 60+avg fr form a 15k card when the minimim GPU requirment at ultra costs around 28k.

So.
"just wait it out".
Do bug your minds with texture compressions and antialiasing etc etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2016)

lmao you are Edgy like a 15 year old, just relax and be objective while you write. Dont capslock/paragraph me to death :silly_NF:

Anyway, I clearly stated


> wrong! even an ivy bridge i3, paired with a capable GPU will give a steady 55-60 fps in ultra settings in GTA 5.


By a capable GPU, I definitely did not mean a 750 ti and in my second statement, I still did not specify the card, I said any midrange GPU can max out GTA 5, midrange being R9 370/GTX 950..
You do not need an average fps of 60 to "Max out something", generally 50ish fps is enough. Op has budget for neither, so everything you said in your original statement is just moot


----------



## Aakarshan (May 16, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] For the points above:-
> 1)Agreed
> 2)Agreed
> 3)Sicncere aplogies.
> ...


You are wrong again.

You don't really need 60 fps to be able to play, 50 fps are fine.
Any 4th gen i3 paired up with 750Ti or similar graphics card can pull out 50-60 fps on 1080p with high settings.An i3 will not gonna bottleneck if you will pair it up with 970 for majority of thr games.You will only gain 5-10 fps more with the inclusion of i5 on high end games.

You do not need 4 GB of Vram to play games, even 2 GB is enough, Your games will not even utilise 2GB at fulliest during playing games.

So for the information, you don't need a high end cpu and a high end gpu to play games.
Even an FX 6300 with 750Ti can play games at ultra on 1080p screen with 60 fps.

You did sounded like a 15 years old kid, you don't really need to capslock the words.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 17, 2016)

Oh my god.
 [MENTION=274916]Aakarshan[/MENTION]
How can you guys be so naive??? Could you Please show me any credible webstie that 60fps avg on  GTA5
Using an i3 and a GTX 750/Ti.???
Lolz....

- - - Updated - - -



Aakarshan said:


> You do not need 4 GB of Vram to play games, even 2 GB is enough, Your games will not even utilise 2GB at fulliest during playing games.
> 
> So for the information, you don't need a high end cpu and a high end gpu to play games.
> Even an FX 6300 with 750Ti can play games at ultra on 1080p screen with 60 fps.



For the record we are not talking about any game.We are taking about Gta5.
And that too at ultra 1080p.
Do you have any idea how the ultra texture files pay a severe stress on the GPU.If not try playing it out on the above rig.
High resolution texture files will easily consume 2.5 gigs to 3gigs of vram.
2GB of Vram might be managable to play 1080p resolutions but for Gta 5 with such strong texture detailing at ultra settings it is just simply not enough.
There is a reson why 970 is called the sweet spot.

Anyways I would be very happy if you could provide credible benchmark links to the claims that you made.

Regarding the caps lock, I would prefer sounding like a 15year old that makes sense rather than a 50 year old who is all jibber jabber..

- - - Updated - - -

And with regard to 50ish fps being enough.I myself said that even 40ish fps is enough.But only for a beginner..
Not for a guy who is building a rig specifically for gaming.
There is a reason why every benchmarking sites, from Anandtech to gpuboss all claim 60 fps to be the minimun requirment if you are even mildly serious about gaming.



Now for some links that i found.Hope this paints an even clearer picture.

Sry. I could not find out specifics exactly for Gta5.
But for certain games 2gig vs 4 gig,all maxed setting you can see the difference for yourself

*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2015/05/geforce_gtx960_4gb/charts/som_1920.png

Also not really a benchmarks.
But this syndicate forum has multiple mentioning of how Vram consuming Gta5 can be.
Also there are multiple references to buy a 4Gig card over 2gig card.Which I have been screaming my throat off to OP."To wait it out."
Also apart from the Vram, 970 is a much better chipset than 750 or 760 anyway.

2gb vram enough? - GPU - teksyndicate forum

Finally found a worthy article.By people over at tweaktown.

How much VRAM do you really need at 1080p, 1440p and 4K

Just check the amount of Vram GTA5,consumed.
Now i think you guys would probably understand how high res texture files at ultra take a serious toll on Vram.

Also something to be kept in mind that lacking GPU horse power for 750Ti will come into factor much before than its actual VRAM capacity.

Also a forum thread to prove my point why getting a 970 is much better than 750Ti.
There are references to how 750Ti is good for just medium settings at decent playable frame rates.

*googleweblight.com/?lite_url=*www....424667&sig=APY536yzrklEy_ifprNU641CGhtPyZAqww

Yet another fourm thread to support my claims.
*googleweblight.com/?lite_url=*foru...1&re=1&sig=APY536yo-Ge170miyRQIny8IRDGXjxWZzQ

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Op has budget for neither, so everything you said in your original statement is just moot



And this is why i was advising OP to wait out until he can expand his budget to get the 970 by very least.
Its like you guys dont even read the specifics before nibbling out errors


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2016)

> And this is why i was advising OP to wait out until he can expand his budget to get the 970 by very least.
> Its like you guys dont even read the specifics before nibbling out errors



this is the most retarded logic I have ever witnessed in the history of TDF.
you think money grows on trees that OP will magically increase his/her budget by 26k for a 970 ?
lmao, by your standards, anything below a 970 is incapable of gaming ?
Congratulations, we have a kkn13 replacement in the forums


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> this is the most retarded logic I have ever witnessed in the history of TDF.
> you think money grows on trees that OP will magically increase his/her budget by 26k for a 970 ?
> lmao, by your standards, anything below a 970 is incapable of gaming ?
> Congratulations, we have a kkn13 replacement in the forums



Hey     [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] 
That was just my opinion that OP should wait until he can expand his budget.
I clearly said in my 1st post itself that
"It would be better if he waits out to expand his budget..
In case waiting out is not an option go with the rigs mentioned,they will get you 60avg fps at mid-high settings."
I covered both those points in my first post itself..

Even OP said he would wait until he exapands his budget.
(In reply to my first post)
So I guess it was fine by him.

Also wrt to the most retarded logic, i am sure the money is a hard earned one not something that is extracted from ergot of rye.
Now if the OP is fine in "Waiting out"? Why should we poke our nose into his money and economy.

Also  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION], let me ease the tension.I hope this thread comes out to be one the most discussed thread and not one that gave rise to a TDF rivaly.

However.
Just for the sake of OP, let me again give you a rundown..

OP READ THIS PART AND ASSESS IT ACCORDING TO YOURSELF.

OP is about to buy a processor and GPU.
Processor-Done and done,i3(skylake if he can afford).

1)Now when it comes to his GPU.
What would be better for OP?
To buy a GPU(750/Ti) that already hits its VRAM capacity and has a poor chipset horsepower for even some current AAA titles.
Or buy a GPU(970) now,that hits half its VRAM capacity on most games,and has a better Maxwell chipset, so as to facilitate games of future.
Also having half its VRAM clear means more headroom for future games too
Now lets assume OP waited a few months and bought a 970, what happens after 1.5-2 years?
I am pretty sure games coming after 1.5 -2 years will be taxing to even 970.So then he can reduce his settings to med-high, and still get playable frame rates even after 2 years.

But what if he buys 750Ti? After 2 years? Shift his settings to low and play???
Or again buy another GPU after 2 years,and go through all this cycle once again??

2) Now for the second,point which itself might be a deal breaker. Now with the coming of Dx12, games are being more and more GPU taxing and lesser to CPU.
So i see GPU might me the deciding factor in near future with codes of Dx12 for many games.
So why not save up a little more(15k more) and get a better GPU.
Also look at it this way.What happed to GPU that supported only Dx10, with the advent of Dx11? 
Most of them were termed incompatible with various games.
It happeded to me even,long back when I had owned HD4670.
So after sometime when Dx12 is the key? What would OP do with his 750Ti??
Stop playing some games entirely?? 
Because 750Ti lacks the hardware to support Dx12.It just emulates it a little bit.But doesnt support Dx12 in anyway.(Apologies for the misleading tone, i edited this part below on the Dx12 compatabitly issue)
However 970 does it to a much much larger extent.(This statement however is completely true)

So now, I see just by saving up 15k more on his GPU,OP can get assurance that he will be able to play games coming in about 1.5- 2 years.
And will not have to drop his settings to low on most games or stop playing some games entirely after 2 years because of the "incompatible brand that 750Ti would get".
It has happeded until now,and will  keep on happening in years to come.As newer technologies come out older become obsolete.

NOW OP READ ALL THE ABOVE CLIAMS AND,FIGURE OUT WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE ON YOUR PARTS.


----------



## anirbandd (May 17, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Hey    [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
> That was just my opinion that OP should wait until he can expand his budget.
> I clearly said in my 1st post itself that
> "It would be better if he waits out to expand his budget..
> ...


You need to proofread your long ass posts.  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> You need to proofread your long ass posts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



No that needs to be done by the OP,if he needs to get a clear picture of what he is going to do..


Also wrt to 750Ti not supporting Dx12. A quick google search would tell you that it DOES support Dx12. However there are certain factors that come out.
1) No Nvidia 9** or Keplar cards can fully support Dx12. And I am skeptic about fermi.

The way they make Dx12 playable on these cards is by throwing in lot of emulations and approximations.This is what Dx 12 is all about.
Heigher draw calls of CPU before GPU renders the scene.
Now a chipset with better computational power would do more justise to Dx compared to a 750Ti.
Hence again boosting the fact that if both of them emulate,go with the one that does it faster and better.


----------



## yasho2249 (May 18, 2016)

No one cares about the amd cards? XD  [MENTION=139873]shekhar[/MENTION] I know you are an nvidia fan but you should consider other cards when suggesting. About OP waiting,yes it will definitely help as he/she will be able to increase his/her budget and the prices will fall after the new cards drop but the 970 currently ships for around 25k and I don't think it will come below 20k. Yes agreed that it is the sweet spot for 1080p but pairing it with an i3 also concerns me. What about amd cards? The r9 380 to be specific. It is something will would preferably pair with an i3. It beats the 960 in most games and since we are talking about dx12 the Fiji architecture of amd seems to have great performance gains in dx12 with something like a 390X beating the 980 in some cases and equalling in most not to mention that 390X is cheaper. Also the 380 has 4gh vram compared to 970's 3.5gb (burn haha....). The only thing is that it ships for a higher price in India though it should be equal to a 960 in price and its higher heat output which should not be that worring. The polaris seems to release soon and that will reduce its price. Currently the 380 goes for 19k. I hope it drops to the price of 960. Or the next best bet is 960 4gb variant. The problem with 960 is I don't see the price falling until the 1060 releases which is next year I guess....not really sure on that. That pair with mobo and ram should cost around 30k. 
Some videos to back my speech 

Top 5 Best Graphics Cards Under $200 - Early 2016 - YouTube
Ashes of the Singularity DX12 Multi-GPU Tech Analysis - Run AMD and Nvidia Cards Together! - YouTube
DX12 GPU and CPU Performance Tested: Ashes of the Singularity Benchmark - YouTube

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 18, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> No one cares about the amd cards? XD  [MENTION=139873]shekhar[/MENTION] I know you are an nvidia fan but you should consider other cards when suggesting. About OP waiting,yes it will definitely help as he/she will be able to increase his/her budget and the prices will fall after the new cards drop but the 970 currently ships for around 25k and I don't think it will come below 20k. Yes agreed that it is the sweet spot for 1080p but pairing it with an i3 also concerns me. What about amd cards? The r9 380 to be specific. It is something will would preferably pair with an i3. It beats the 960 in most games and since we are talking about dx12 the Fiji architecture of amd seems to have great performance gains in dx12 with something like a 390X beating the 980 in some cases and equalling in most not to mention that 390X is cheaper. Also the 380 has 4gh vram compared to 970's 3.5gb (burn haha....). The only thing is that it ships for a higher price in India though it should be equal to a 960 in price and its higher heat output which should not be that worring. The polaris seems to release soon and that will reduce its price. Currently the 380 goes for 19k. I hope it drops to the price of 960. Or the next best bet is 960 4gb variant. The problem with 960 is I don't see the price falling until the 1060 releases which is next year I guess....not really sure on that. That pair with mobo and ram should cost around 30k.
> Some videos to back my speech
> 
> Top 5 Best Graphics Cards Under $200 - Early 2016 - YouTube
> ...



Hey man!
The reason i dont recommend AMD Cards to people is becuase i know so little about them.
I sincerely lost interest in AMD  cards long back.
Once they had a time frame when they suffered from severe driver issues(still persists in many cards) and thermal issues.
Thats when i lost my interest in them, and they lost singnificant market chunk too.
Also dont worry about i3+970.
A skylake i3 6100 doesnt even bottleneck a titan card(even i was surpised when i saw the benchmarks)
Skylake 6100+ titanX== 100 avg FR in GTA5.


Although the 100 avg fps were from a force unlocked 6100.Not the standard 6100.
So, i think if you unlock your 6100.There would be no cases of bottlenecking.

However Intel is planning to close this unlock feature,bit i think they havnt done it as of now.
But i might be wrong here.
Double check it if u may.


----------



## yasho2249 (May 18, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Hey man!
> The reason i dont recommend AMD Cards to people is becuase i know so little about them.
> I sincerely lost interest in AMD  cards long back.
> Once they had a time frame when they suffered from severe driver issues(still persists in many cards) and thermal issues.
> ...


I don't want to get in that i3 and titan debate. Already alot mess over here. Just wanted to tell the amd cards are good unlike the cpus. If zen brings something, if not it's gonna be all Intel


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 18, 2016)

Yeah..time will tell..amd those guys abouve gave up i guess..
Maybe it was hard proving those points.
Anyways as of now its all intel.
I saw even for benchmarking their own GPUs, AMD uses intel Processoer.
It's like they themselves know how bad AMD CPUs suck.
Also I wont hold my breath for Zen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2016)

This discussion is going off-topic. Don't post too long posts, you're not here to publish an encyclopedia!


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (May 19, 2016)

What if long posts are needed to clear doubts people have in their mind?
And yes this post has definately gone off topic.


----------

